
Windows 10 local search outage due to Bing integration - eknkc
https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/02/05/its-not-just-you-windows-10-search-is-giving-blank-results/
======
SaintGhurka
This affected me this morning.

The fix described in the article is to add/modify a registry setting - which
did work in my case.

------
aphextim
As always backup your registry before edits.

The fix described in the article was to open up regedit as the current user.

C:\Windows\System32\regedt32

Go to

Computer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search

Right click -> New -> DWORD (32-bit)

Name this BingSearchEnabled - make sure value is set to 0.

Find CortanaConsent key and also check/make value set to 0.

Reboot machine.

------
LinuxBender
Why is Bing required to index local files?

~~~
aphextim
I'm not sure why, but an article I found explained some stuff regarding search
in Win 10.

[https://www.computerworld.com/article/3519708/has-your-
win10...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/3519708/has-your-win10-search-
box-gone-black-does-search-even-work.html)

>What really sticks out for me with some of these newer Search versions, is
that they use a ton of memory. Click on the Search box and it immediately
consumes 120+ MB of memory on my machine.

>I did a little digging around I think I figured out why … the entire search
box is now a web application built with JavaScript & React. This of course
means that some kind of web rendering engine is required … it’s probably Edge.

>There is a lot of evidence in the JavaScript source to suggest that it was
built by the Bing team. If I had to guess, I’d say that what happened here was
that the desktop search experience was moved from the Windows team to the Bing
web team, and they just don’t have the skills to build desktop programs with
efficient C++.

>And, it looks like there is a mechanism to update the JavaScript code from a
remote server, without actually upgrading the Search application itself.

>Maybe this also explains why the bugs with the new Windows Explorer search
bar haven’t been acknowledged by the Windows team … could very well be that
the Windows team doesn’t even own that code anymore!

All the above is not confirmed just one person's idea.

